# Photo Gallery



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I am the proud momma to 4 little girls, 2 were adopted yesterday and do not have names yet, my other two are Fable and Athena. The two new girls are in my cage cleaning cage, its very small but its just for intro's so don't freak out  

Athena 1 1/2 years, Fable 1 year, The Blue Dumbo 6 months, Nakie 3 months. 

Fable is very independent hence only having one picture 

This is Fable, My tailless lady 










Athena 




























Blue girl - she is a bit shy 



















Nakie Lady- She is a blast so far, very loveable and loves to explore


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

They're all gorgeous!

The blue girl is so pretty! I love her head marking! Super cute!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you, they are wonderful additions to our family.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

DustyRat said:


> Great shots


Thank you, Its really thanks to my camera, I have learned, get a good camera and take lots of pictures, some of them are bound to come out well. LOL


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Gorgeous rats! I, too, love the swirly blaze on your blue dumbo. They're all wonderful, though!


----------

